# do you carry "masonic" business cards?



## Brother_Steve (Sep 8, 2013)

I replied in another thread and it got me thinking about my first encounter with another Mason outside of Lodge. 

It was at a local gun Club that I frequent. We BS' d about everything but Masonry except what Lodge I belonged to and what Lodge he belonged to. As he was about to leave for the night he handed me a business card that has his name,  Lodge and personal contact info on it. Is this common practice amongst Masons? I'm newley raised and new to all this.


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 8, 2013)

When I was elected to the South I had some cards made... they lasted longer than my year, though *facepalm*

I plan on getting something a little more generic soon; contact info, Lodges, a nice black-line illustration.


----------



## Mac (Sep 8, 2013)

I was considering making some.  The benefit of being a Past Master is that the position doesn't change annually.


----------



## MarkR (Sep 9, 2013)

It's far from commonplace.  I always carry Masonic business cards with me in case anyone asks about Freemasonry (I often wear a S&C cap, always wear a ring, and have an S&C in the rear window of my car) but I don't know if anyone else in my Lodge does.  As Bro. Brady said, having Past Master cards made up has the advantage of being good for life.


----------



## jaanthony (Sep 9, 2013)

I also use cards as Secretary of 2 bodies is usually send them when I correspond with brethren and other lodges and bodies.  I have passed them to visiting brothers and those interested in the craft. 

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Keith Knox (Sep 9, 2013)

The Grand Lodge of New Zealand provides business cards for the senior Grand Lodge officers.  I get a set as Grand Chaplain

Keith Knox
Grand Chaplain
Grand Lodge of New Zealand


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## dfreybur (Sep 9, 2013)

I've gotten cards from brothers who are on GL committees and such.

I've got a card from a brother who was Imperial Sciot - an order that only appears to be active in California and Illinois at the moment - that has the dirge song on it.  Texas uses a different song.  I'm getting to the point I don't need a card while marching in a third degree.

During a practice I've seen a brother hand over his card upside down.  One one side's his GL committee contact.  On the other side it says King S's Pass.  Funny during a practice.


----------



## rpbrown (Sep 10, 2013)

We are considering having cards made that just have a line where each person can put his name.


----------

